# Greetings! I am Jubilee



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Call me Jubilee. I am an Equine Science student with the goal of becoming a horse trainer and riding instructor, hopefully in the discipline of Dressage. I have been riding horses for ten years now but I am new to Dressage. I have mostly ridden Western in the past but Dressage is my passion and is what I am chasing after right now. I have benefited from horse forums in the past when I got my first horse a few years ago, I love the community and support. I stumbled across this site and am excited about joining.

I will be beginning an intense Dressage internship in February where I will be learning to ride and train Dressage under a FEI Grand Prix instructor. I am extremely excited but also scared out of my mind! I have never done anything like this before but I know I am going to learn so much. It's going to be great. They also breed American Warmbloods so I will get some experience working with babies (expect lots of pictures when the time comes







). 

The only problem I have at the moment is that I am recovering from a broken elbow (yes, the injury was horse related







). The healing processes is going great but it has put me out of riding commission for a couple months now. I'm afraid I'm going to be a little rusty when I get back in the saddle. My doctor won't let me ride until February .

I currently do not have my own horse. I just recently had to sell my first horse, Vega. I miss him but it was best for both of us. He is now in a home that is better able to work with his special needs. He still needs a lot of training under saddle and with my broken arm I'm not able to give him the training he needs right now. It was not fair to him.

Even though I am not aloud to ride again yet, I am thankfully still allowed to work with horses on the ground. I will soon begin working to ground train a horse that belongs to a colleague of my parents. The horse is a 4 year old Arabian/Percheron cross named Pride. He has pretty much been a pasture pet his whole life and has never had any formal training. I am really looking forward to working with him and hopefully help him to live a more productive life. I will be going out to see him for the first time either Wednesday or Thursday. I will let you guys know how it goes.

I am extremely excited about everything that is happening in my life. I am looking forward to sharing in this community with all of you guys. 

Jubilee


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome to HF


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! We're glad to have you. 

I hope you have a complete and speedy recovery! 

Have fun posting.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the HF!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi Jubilee!! We have the same name! Lol. Well its actually my horse's name. Welcome!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Haha, that's cool. I swear I didn't steal it from you. I just love that name and its means the same thing as my real name. I use it quite a bit.

I always thought Jubilee would be a fun name for a horse


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I love it too. I really didn't like my horse's name when I got her and when I was looking through a bunch of names, I found Jubilee and I knew it was perfect.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the ride


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Glad to have another Jubilee on board! LOL! Have fun posting.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Jubilee!

My app's name is Vega.

I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------

